# Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 4, 2015)

```
<p>As <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/01/canon-eos-rebel-750d-spec-list-cr1/" target="_blank">first reported here</a>, the EOS 700D is indeed getting two replacements in the form of an EOS 750D and an EOS 760D. Both of these cameras will have identical 24mp sensors.</p>
<p>As for North American naming, I’d think T6 and T6i would make sense, we’ll know soon.</p>
<div id="attachment_18594" style="width: 510px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><img class="size-full wp-image-18594" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/eos750d_f001.jpg" alt="Canon Rebel EOS 750D" width="500" height="390" /><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon Rebel EOS 750D</p></div>
<div id="attachment_18593" style="width: 510px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><img class="size-full wp-image-18593" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/eos750d_t001.jpg" alt="Canon Rebel EOS 760D" width="500" height="420" /><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon Rebel EOS 750D</p></div>
<div id="attachment_18592" style="width: 510px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><img class="size-full wp-image-18592" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/eos760d_f001.jpg" alt="Canon Rebel EOS 760D" width="500" height="333" /><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon Rebel EOS 760D</p></div>
<div id="attachment_18591" style="width: 510px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><img class="size-full wp-image-18591" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/eos760d_t001.jpg" alt="Canon Rebel EOS 750D" width="500" height="283" /><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon Rebel EOS 760D</p></div>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://digicame-info.com/2015/02/eos-750d-eos-760d-kiss.html" target="_blank">DCI</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

Upto this point Tx was always about 3 generations of Txi behind sensor wise, so this a departure for Canon.

From the top LCD we can see that the 760D will have WiFi.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



Canon Rumors said:


> Both of these cameras will have identical 24mp sensors.



If you don't track or machinegun your subject, the new sensor might be a serious competition for the 70d... of course the xxd camera body is more pleasant to operate because of its size, but with a back wheel and top lcd the 760d is getting very close to being a better 60d...


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

Just like buses all coming at once! 

So the remaining elephant in the room is the 6D as we know the 5D MKIV will be later this year, maybe a Fall announcement like the original camera.


----------



## jasny (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



kphoto99 said:


> Upto this point Tx was always about 3 generations of Txi behind sensor wise, so this a departure for Canon.
> 
> From the top LCD we can see that the 760D will have WiFi.



Both will have Wi-Fi + NFC


----------



## hubie (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

I owned a 70D for a little bit over 1 week (or amazon owned it still), the AF issue really bothered me (not too often sharp pictures with a 50 mm 1.8 prime under different lighting conditions). The 760D is a possible competitor. I could save another 300 € probably (If the 70D stays at 899 € in Germany and the EOS 760D doesn't cost more than 599 € ...), that would be worth it, for me. Even though the body quality is not as good as the 70D :-/...

Let's see what the DIGIC 6 processor makes possible for this camera. I actually hope, that the AF is still usable, or at least a lot better than the AF of the 700D... probably comparable to the DPAF of the 70D (?).


----------



## Eagle Eye (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

Looks like my 5d Mark II AND 40d might be getting upgraded this year. The 760d could be a huge winner. Hopefully the obvious external enhancements are correlated with internal enhancements. And hopefully this is being done because the EOS M3 is going to surpass the T5i where it counts, requiring Canon to enhance the Rebel line.


----------



## Slyham (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

It will be interesting to see what will differentiate these two cameras. If neither has DPAF than the 70D still has good placement.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

I have to admit the 760D looks sweet 8) An enticing small aps-c body with good ergonomics and prosumer usability?


----------



## Lars (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

If the 760D has DPAF, I might just have to get one... Otherwise the 70D would still be my next body.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

It is intriguing two models with identical specifications, and differ only in size, buttons and LCD on top ... ???


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



ajfotofilmagem said:


> It is intriguing two models with identical specifications, and differ only in size, buttons and LCD on top ... ???



It is quite strange... Maybe one of them is Full Frame? 

edit: Never mind. Too wishful.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



PhotographyFirst said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > It is intriguing two models with identical specifications, and differ only in size, buttons and LCD on top ... ???
> ...



No, that would have to be the 760 and it has a small sensor as is apparent from the size of the mirror in the product image.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



mrsfotografie said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



I know, I'm just covering my eyes and ears and pretending my dreams would come true...


----------



## hubie (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



PhotographyFirst said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > PhotographyFirst said:
> ...



FF Sensors are much more expensive than APS-C sensors, so you won't see a FF Canon in the 500-1000 € range so far I fear :-/.
Else it has the white square indicating EF-S lenses, so surely no FF on the 760D


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



dilbert said:


> This seems very confusing.
> 
> Is Canon effectively saying they don't know how to best meet the market requirements in this segment?
> 
> ...



Strange isn't it? Maybe the 760D will replace the price bracket of the 700D. The 750D might be put into a lower bracket where the XXXXD series was? 

The 760D looks close to the size of the 70D, so maybe the 80D will move up market? 

Wasn't Canon saying not too long ago they were going to reduce their number of offerings and focus on a select few segments?


----------



## dadgummit (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



dilbert said:


> This seems very confusing.
> 
> Is Canon effectively saying they don't know how to best meet the market requirements in this segment?
> 
> ...



Are we looking at the new 80D? Maybe canon will have XXXD and Xd lines only?


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



hubie said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...



It would be interesting to see if the market would purchase a truly Rebel body with FF sensor. The 6D has been really cheap, so maybe with a lesser build they could get the price sub $1000? They could even just use the same 6D sensor to save on RandD and make it cheap with more volume?

Sony managed to get the prive of the A7 down really far during the sales. Still is cheap!

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=1008114&Q=&is=REG&A=details


----------



## hubie (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

Comparing 70D pictures with the 750D and 760D pictures you can tell, that both cameras have at least articulating screens. It is clear from the little dents on the lower edge of the photos from the top panel. Else we already saw an articulating screen on the press photos leaking earlier in January, likely the 760D + it is also very probable that it is a touch screen (would be a huge step back otherwise).


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



PhotographyFirst said:


> hubie said:
> 
> 
> > PhotographyFirst said:
> ...



I just had a thought that the 760D might be a way for Canon to explore the market for a full frame Rebel. I think a full frame Rebel would definitely benefit from the added usability features such as the top LCD, rear control dial etc because it would be aimed at more discerning photographers (with small hands).


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



PhotographyFirst said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > This seems very confusing.
> ...



could be the T7 and T7i in one shot.

we'll know more when we see the other names.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



rrcphoto said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



It's the only plausible explanation. It would put Canon value perception well over the Nikon offerings in the same price range. Rear dial and top LCD are huge benefits for a lot of photography. I love my T1i, but having to turn on the big rear LCD to change settings and check settings is annoying.


----------



## hubie (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

The 760D is not the new 80D...
There are buttons missing, like the AF button, and the button next to the trigger button. The Top screen is smaller than on the 70D, which is less convenient I suppose. So not much sense in it being the new 80D in my eyes.


----------



## Khufu (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

Canon, for some years, have had 2 XXXD camera bodies in their current products portfolios - just looks like now they're both bodies that were released at the same time. It's been a while since the 700D dropped, I assume they're happy to let it go!

760D... I'm interested, if the video crop mode hasn't been retired across the range for the second time! (it's really not in the 7D II? lame..)


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



PhotographyFirst said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > It is intriguing two models with identical specifications, and differ only in size, buttons and LCD on top ... ???
> ...




Too wishful for the Rebel line right now, yes, but give it another five years and it'll happen.
Given the way that Canon likes to recycle their hardware, and that the we're getting a higher end Rebel, this all fits nicely with my thought that the 80D is going to be a full frame camera (an even cheaper 6D).
The 70D will probably be phased out soon after the 80D launches (though they could coexist for a while), and then the 800D will basically be a Rebel version of the 70D.
A few more years after that and the next logical step will be a Full Frame Rebel.
I'm sure it would go nicely to launch alongside the Japanese Olympics.


----------



## zim (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

so apart from ergonomics what's the big/main difference between these two?


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



zim said:


> so apart from ergonomics what's the big/main difference between these two?



Kind of my thoughts.


----------



## Triggyman (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



zim said:


> so apart from ergonomics what's the big/main difference between these two?



In a day or two we'll know. Canon knows something after they had done their market research and decided to design and manufacture two Rebel bodies at the same time. 

I estimate the 760D body will fetch $900-1000 US and the 750D about $700-800 US. They could keep the T5i at $500. 70D will probably hover at $1200 US.


----------



## Diko (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



dilbert said:


> This seems very confusing.
> Is Canon effectively saying they don't know how to best meet the market requirements in this segment?
> Is the LCD version going to be $100 more expensive than the non ... or?
> *Maybe 760 doesn't have touch screen?*
> What's Canon doing here?



Nope.... On the contrary! ;-)

It *will* have one. According to *digicame-info.com*.







What I wonder is about the: _*Hybrid CMOS AF III*_. It doesn't seem to be _*Dual Pixel AF*_.


----------



## bmwzimmer (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

Will EF-S lenses designed for 1.6x crop sensors work with 1.5x crop sensors? I would assume vingnetting would be a bit worse unless it's cropped in camera to 1.6?


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



bmwzimmer said:


> Will EF-S lenses designed for 1.6x crop sensors work with 1.5x crop sensors? I would assume vingnetting would be a bit worse unless it's cropped in camera to 1.6?



Maybe, but a lot of 3rd party lenses are designed for 1.5x so at least they would work as designed.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



dilbert said:


> This seems very confusing.
> 
> Is Canon effectively saying they don't know how to best meet the market requirements in this segment?
> 
> ...


Yeah! This is also puzzling me.

I don't see enough differentiation inbetween those two to allow a bigger price gap than €/$100 MSRP.
With rebates it will be less than that and it should be more than that to address different market segments. 
The video features might be the point but I don't see them differing enough.

Only reason to bring on this two versions of almost one camera might be more efficient production lines.

Let's see how the detailed specs and the MSRPs are. Maybe we can see clearer then.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

24MP, I hope this means new sensor technology with an implied improvement in dynamic range.

Are there any high-quality EF-S lenses coming to utilize the higher pixel count? Makes little sense to release 24MP APS-C without lenses that can harness the extra resolving power. Without the lenses then you might as well shoot with a lower-res camera.


----------



## hubie (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



StudentOfLight said:


> 24MP, I hope this means new sensor technology with an implied improvement in dynamic range.
> 
> Are there any high-quality EF-S lenses coming to utilize the higher pixel count? Makes little sense to release 24MP APS-C without lenses that can harness the extra resolving power. Without the lenses then you might as well shoot with a lower-res camera.



Well, you can use EF lenses as well... EF lenses (L's) feature resolutions of ~1800/mm, which is 1.8 per micrometer. So you can use a resolution of a 3 to 4 micrometer in diameter pixel ???


----------



## zim (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



Triggyman said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > so apart from ergonomics what's the big/main difference between these two?
> ...




Well full specs are out
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=d9a8632748851cd09d0c0a3f370662d9&topic=24932.msg492079;topicseen#new

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=d9a8632748851cd09d0c0a3f370662d9&topic=24933.msg492102;topicseen#new

Sorry still not getting what the main differentiator


----------



## hubie (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

For me, I fear the 760D to be significantly more expensive than the 750D... at least when looking at the speccs. Seems to me as if the 750D is just a lower 760D... :'(


----------



## DRR (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

FWIW I did an overlay of the two bodies, using the hot shoe as a sizing guide, and they're almost exactly the same size. The 760D has a left strap mount on the side instead of the top, and you can see the control wheel a bit from the top but aside from that there's no difference. (volumetrically)


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



StudentOfLight said:


> 24MP, I hope this means new sensor technology with an implied improvement in dynamic range.
> 
> Are there any high-quality EF-S lenses coming to utilize the higher pixel count? Makes little sense to release 24MP APS-C without lenses that can harness the extra resolving power. Without the lenses then you might as well shoot with a lower-res camera.



EF-S 10-22, EF-S 10-18, EF-S 24/2.8, EF-S 55-250 STM and most definitely the absolutely superb and absolutely dirt cheap EF-S 60 Macro will have no problem whatsoever to serve a 24 MP sensor ... to the fullest! 8)


----------



## jasny (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



StudentOfLight said:


> Are there any high-quality EF-S lenses coming to utilize the higher pixel count? Makes little sense to release 24MP APS-C without lenses that can harness the extra resolving power. Without the lenses then you might as well shoot with a lower-res camera.



It's not a problem. Canon usually puts strong AA filter in front of sensor. 24Mpix is for marketing purposes only


----------



## sdsr (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



bmwzimmer said:


> Will EF-S lenses designed for 1.6x crop sensors work with 1.5x crop sensors? I would assume vingnetting would be a bit worse unless it's cropped in camera to 1.6?



For what it's worth, I use my Canon 10-18mm on my Sony a6000 (1.5 crop) far more often than I do on my Canon SL1 - works perfectly, even at 10mm (leaving aside the slower AF - which, for some reason, is less slow than some other adapted Canon lenses). Vignetting seems about the same. (I've not tried any other EF-S lenses on it, so I can't say whether they would behave differently.)


----------



## scyrene (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

Are we sure these aren't for different markets? If they are so similar, maybe one will be for Asia and the other for US/Europe, or some other combination?


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



scyrene said:


> Are we sure these aren't for different markets? If they are so similar, maybe one will be for Asia and the other for US/Europe, or some other combination?


No they are for the same markets.
See Canon Germany here (in Geman)
http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/beginners/index.aspx
They have a difference at MSRP of €/$100 so as I stated before this should mean not different markets but market segments. But I see not enough distinctive features for that. 
Their marketing dept seems also to have problems with that. Because they use the same arguments for both bodies. Still puzzling to me.

So to me this means EOS 760D has little better user interface and therefore you pay 100 more.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

With the new T6i and T6S and the S model looking and having a lot of the 70D features.
Do we think the 70D line is short lived? 

Why would anyone go to the 70D with the price point and features of the T6S?

Thoughts?


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



ronaldbyram said:


> Why would anyone go to the 70D with the price point and features of the T6S?



Well, the 70d has still better specs for some things (1/8000 shutter, 1/250 x-sync (very useful)), but it's mostly ergonomics:

Unless you have very tiny hands or it's very hard to carry a Rebel around for a longer time w/o a cramp in the hand. Imho the smallest camera design that "works" for heavy use is xxd and 6d. Everything even larger than that is a matter of personal preference or made to balance big lenses.


----------



## Slyham (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



Marsu42 said:


> ronaldbyram said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone go to the 70D with the price point and features of the T6S?
> ...



Don't forget dual pixel auto focus. I'm not sure how well the hybrid CMOS III will work, but I would bet DPAF is better.


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

Well I've just reccomended some friends try this out, they were liking the 70D but not the price.

I'm not seeing the 19point AF being advertised at the top of the specs list, but frankly the two features I concider top of the tree are AF and AE, get AF wrong and no sensor will dig you out of the mire.

Commercially I suspect the 750/760D (T6i/s) are much bigger than the 5Ds/r


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



rfdesigner said:


> Commercially I suspect the 750/760D (T6i/s) are much bigger than the 5Ds/r


I believe that Canon will sell 50 Rebel for each 5D-S sold. Possibly a hundred Rebel for each 5D-SR sold. Maybe it's an even bigger difference than I thought.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



ajfotofilmagem said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > Commercially I suspect the 750/760D (T6i/s) are much bigger than the 5Ds/r
> ...



My guess is that at least you have to append a zero to your estimated numbers.

While with the CR audience, it may appear that you cannot do photography below a 5d3 or 24-70L2, actually these are absolute top of the line luxury items and even a mere "Rebel" is sold as a "pro" camera in your friendly electronics market 'round the corner.

Remember people usually snap away with their mobile phone, and aren't exactly ready to pay $4k for a camera body that doesn't even have a lens... never mind the lenses' costs that can resolve 50mp.


----------



## fragilesi (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



ronaldbyram said:


> With the new T6i and T6S and the S model looking and having a lot of the 70D features.
> Do we think the 70D line is short lived?
> 
> Why would anyone go to the 70D with the price point and features of the T6S?
> ...



I just had a quick look having read this. Should I sell my 70d and buy the 760d . . . the answer is a short "No" .

Just things like the battery life, viewfinder, FPS, RAW buffer, AFMA, build quality, size tell me to stick on that one. The 70D is clearly differentiated enough for me.

That said "Flicker Free", I don't suppose there is any chance the 70d could get it via a firmware upgrade? I would really like to have that. Otherwise I'm still very happy.


----------



## candyman (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



fragilesi said:


> ronaldbyram said:
> 
> 
> > With the new T6i and T6S and the S model looking and having a lot of the 70D features.
> ...




See, that is what Canon had in mind...70D owners buying another camera for those new features.... ;D


----------



## fragilesi (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



candyman said:


> See, that is what Canon had in mind...70D owners buying another camera for those new features.... ;D



Blimey, I'd really like flicker free but I'm not buying a new camera for that one thing. Maybe if I did more gig photography I'd be more tempted . . .


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



fragilesi said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > See, that is what Canon had in mind...70D owners buying another camera for those new features.... ;D
> ...


I am really surprised with Canon including 19 point cross type focus system as in 70D. Either we get a 80D with 7d2 type of focus system or there won't be any new XXD camera. Canon can just add duel pixel, FPS, MFA to next rebel S and done with XXD line. Not sure what Canon was thinking by gimping 6D focus system. That looks too bad when rebels are going with 19 point cross type system.


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

They shrunk the battery, the old one was 1120mAh (LP-E8) and the new one is 1040mAh (LP-E17)


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



ritholtz said:


> I am really surprised with Canon including 19 point cross type focus system as in 70D. Either we get a 80D with 7d2 type of focus system or there won't be any new XXD camera.



Vote and discuss here  ... http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=24952.0



ritholtz said:


> Not sure what Canon was thinking by gimping 6D focus system. That looks too bad when rebels are going with 19 point cross type system.



That's because you can only have something in focus once, even with 19 or 190 af points. I think the 6d's af with only one hybrid cross is suited to 2005, not 2015. But when (and if) you get something into focus, it's the best current Canon sensor at low iso - so they had to cripple it.

Btw I'm sure the Rebels will have such a limited firmware that tracking is still a no-go vs. 70d, so it's essentially a convenience for stills to prevent focus & recompose.


----------



## hubie (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



Marsu42 said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > I am really surprised with Canon including 19 point cross type focus system as in 70D. Either we get a 80D with 7d2 type of focus system or there won't be any new XXD camera.
> ...



I hope I am not mistaken, but the 70D has something around 1800 mAh? The battery life might be a deal breaker here ???


----------



## radioman67 (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

Hello everybody. I am a new user Canan 760D camera. I still can not open a new topic, because I write here. I do astrophotography. And faced with such a problem. Somebody can prompt solution to this problem. This band from the new hybrid AF matrix. Last picture this after edit in Digital Photo Professional, this single frame ISO400, 300sec.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



radioman67 said:


> Hello everybody. I am a new user Canan 760D camera. I still can not open a new topic, because I write here. I do astrophotography. And faced with such a problem. Somebody can prompt solution to this problem. This band from the new hybrid AF matrix. Last picture this after edit in Digital Photo Professional, this single frame ISO400, 300sec.


I've never seen this kind of stripes in any camera.

This happens in all the photos?
It started suddenly, or it appeared just when you bought the camera?
Both RAW and JPEG?

You can register (very simple) and create your own topic in Canonrumors.


----------



## radioman67 (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

This is from the beginning. It's not just me. This entire line of cameras. Photo from the monument is not mine, it's from the internet. This and RAW and JPEG.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



radioman67 said:


> This is from the beginning. It's not just me. This entire line of cameras. Photo from the monument is not mine, it's from the internet. This and RAW and JPEG.


You mean you searched the internet and found other users of 760D with the same exact problem? If so, it seems a thermal problem that manifests itself in long exposures.

In this case, you should contact your authorized service Canon, and send your camera to get a solution, or replacement.


----------



## rfdesigner (May 6, 2016)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



ajfotofilmagem said:


> radioman67 said:
> 
> 
> > This is from the beginning. It's not just me. This entire line of cameras. Photo from the monument is not mine, it's from the internet. This and RAW and JPEG.
> ...



+1.

That's not right, looks like you have a defective sensor. Do dark, light and flat frames calibrate out the stripes or is this some horrific style of banding you can't correct for?

either way I'd reject any modern DSLR that did that to me... if that means all 760Ds then so be it.. in all likely hood there's just a few sensors that do this and you're unlucky, I'm pretty sure Canon will sort this out for you.

(ps, you've got nice round stars there so at least your guiding's good)


----------



## radioman67 (May 6, 2016)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

I found a different picture of this series camera. After that, this Problem in the series with Hybrid AF III. This is evident not only in long exposures. The question what to do? If there are owners of these cameras 750D, 760D help. We need to do tests photos at slow shutter speeds. And like any more nid well-lit backgrounds. Also, for example landscape evening sky. And if you can shell out to something raw files. Thank you.


----------



## rfdesigner (May 6, 2016)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



radioman67 said:


> I found a different picture of this series camera. After that, this Problem in the series with Hybrid AF III. This is evident not only in long exposures. The question what to do? If there are owners of these cameras 750D, 760D help. We need to do tests photos at slow shutter speeds. And like any more nid well-lit backgrounds. Also, for example landscape evening sky. And if you can shell out to something raw files. Thank you.



I wouldn't worry about the rest of the world, just your camera.. perhaps you can get Canon/Shop to swap it for a different model. 

Everything's negotiable.


----------



## radioman67 (May 6, 2016)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

You mean the same model just another camera?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 6, 2016)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



radioman67 said:


> You mean the same model just another camera?


If you can do repeatable tests, and inform the authorized Canon service which situations where the problem arises, they will have to solve the problem.

If by chance, all units 760D on this planet has the same problem, and there is no way to fix it, then Canon has to replace with a similar model of camera.


----------



## rfdesigner (May 6, 2016)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*



ajfotofilmagem said:


> radioman67 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the same model just another camera?
> ...


+1


----------



## radioman67 (May 6, 2016)

*Re: Images for EOS Rebel 750D & EOS 760D Appear*

Thank you very match for help. And whether there is an official forum Canon?


----------

